# pensacola pier



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

mullet for nets, black snapper, red fish all over the bars, big spanish mackerel eating ly, cigs and belly strips. mahi every now and again plus a few kings here and there. go kill something.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Googan lies


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

dont be so down dylan... half the people that read this and go wont know how to catch these fish anyways....


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

FreeDiver said:


> dont be so down dylan... half the people that read this and go wont know how to catch these fish anyways....


 They are googan lies though


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

ok ill keep our sightings more secret... just tell dylan to change his avatar. he's giving it away!


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Sharks everywhere !!!!!!


----------



## Geoffrey (Aug 7, 2010)

What lb. test do I need for my line and leader to catch mahi?


----------



## BJW3 (Aug 28, 2013)

Picked up a couple of Spanish yesterday just passed the first bar on jigs.

FYI: I had another account but it's been a while and I couldne find it. Bwilkes was the old account.


----------



## reel talent (Feb 26, 2013)

Geoffrey, I would use 20lb fluorocarbon leader and 15lb main line for the smaller (chicken) dolphin, and I would bump up to 30lb fluoro for the larger dolphin, hope this helps:thumbup:


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Mahi will eat a rope. You can just tip a pomp jig with shrimp on braided. If they smell it it's a sure bit. It can be loss with a bare jig but there known to eat them anyways I've caught quite a few on bare jigs. Just gotta get them fired up.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

surface irons! get your 8ft jig sticks and sling those suckers 80-100yards and rip it.


----------



## BJW3 (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't know the kid's name, but a sailfish was landed from the pier today. Also, a couple of Mahi came up and a bunch of Spanish.


----------

